# Hey, intellectuals! What do you think of ENFPs?



## Elrohir (Mar 9, 2013)

There are only 3 people who are REALLLYYYY close to me.
2 are INTJs and one is ISFJ(my sister)

Otherwhise I dont really have a strong opinion on feelers, but that could be because I didnt make it a habbit to type every person I meet. But I try to avoid people who are irational or boring. 
@RecklessInspirer dont forget the ENTPs drooling over INFJs  (or rather trying to intellectually impress them)


----------



## RecklessInspirer (Oct 11, 2010)

Elrohir said:


> There are only 3 people who are REALLLYYYY close to me.
> 2 are INTJs and one is ISFJ(my sister)
> 
> Otherwhise I dont really have a strong opinion on feelers, but that could be because I didnt make it a habbit to type every person I meet. But I try to avoid people who are irational or boring.
> @RecklessInspirer dont forget the ENTPs drooling over INFJs  (or rather trying to intellectually impress them)


Very true


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm an ENFP magnet...


Ne-Fi -> the borderline NFJ, esoteric, sensual, falsely confident.
Ne-fI -> my soulmate, rational, abstract, wise, quiet.
nE-Fi -> the ENFP cliche, extroverted, impulsive, loud and proud.
nE-fI -> the sissy, never arguing, hating conflicts and violence.


----------



## kitsu (Feb 13, 2013)

IDontThinkSo said:


> I'm an ENFP magnet...
> 
> 
> Ne-Fi -> the borderline NFJ, esoteric, sensual, falsely confident.
> ...


What do you mean by these encryptions?


----------



## Tao Te Ching (May 3, 2013)

Tea Path said:


> I like you ok, just wish I feel like I could be myself without being judged for being judgy.
> 
> The slothfulness I see in some drives me up the fing wall.


To be fair, my slothfulness is not due to lack of cleaning but due to lack of organizational skills. When I clean I ask my wife to give me a list order of what to clean and that makes all the difference.

It's our lack of focus that leads to our messiness not lack of enthusiasm for cleaning.


----------



## Tea Path (Sep 5, 2012)

Tao Te Ching said:


> To be fair, my slothfulness is not due to lack of cleaning but due to lack of organizational skills. When I clean I ask my wife to give me a list order of what to clean and that makes all the difference.
> 
> It's our lack of focus that leads to our messiness not lack of enthusiasm for cleaning.


ok, so, I have organization in SPADES. I've even volunteered to help out an ENFP friend, but she got all insulted and irrationally angry like I was criticizing her rather than just wanting to happily organize her stuff. Invasion of privacy?

It was pretty cute when she got me paper to help me organize myself. hee! It's been 2.5 years and am still not through the pad.


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

Feelers in general are interesting individuals, I can get along pretty well with most of them. ENFP specifically I have probably met someone somewhere and got along just fine. The only thing that bothers me, like other NTs, is the need talking about how they personally feel about the situation. Irrelevant.


----------



## merlin89 (Mar 10, 2013)

I do have one ENFP friend and we dont go well together... If we argue we strongly stay behind our ideas, he usually brings so called evidence to prove he is right and correct when I simply reject it using my intuition which just makes him mad... Then he starts to ask me for evidence of my thoughts, when I give him my evidence he just starts to question the quality of my sources (he never questions the quality of his ... which just to intellectual seems funny...), then when he have no more arguments and evidence to be used, he starts to bring all the old stuff and say mean things about me, he just digs the old stuff, old conversations, my old deeds... Which I just cannot really stand... The most pathetic thing you can possibly do is dig the old stuff in present conversation and change the direction of everything.... Well I have an ISFJ friend who happens to be his girlfriend and when she argues with him he can never accept her opinion on things... And when he has no more arguments he is like: YOU OWE ME 100 BUCKS, DONT YOU REMEMBER? he uses it just terribly and the girl is just so sad after that ....... Seriously that is the thing that just pisses me off ... Poor argumentation...


----------



## legallyblonde502 (May 14, 2011)

Sara62097 said:


> I like ENFPs. It's the ENFJs I can't stand...


Care to explain why?


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Hurricane said:


> What do you mean by these encryptions?


The capital letters point out the real preference (function vs orientation).

Ne = real intuitive, low Se
nE = extroverted perceptive, low Ni
Fi = real feeler, low Ti
fI = introverted judger, low Fe


----------



## kitsu (Feb 13, 2013)

IDontThinkSo said:


> The capital letters point out the real preference (function vs orientation).
> 
> Ne = real intuitive, low Se
> nE = extroverted perceptive, low Ni
> ...


Very clever good sir, it gives a much better nuance within a type.

(I hate being associated with the nE Fi ENFP's)


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks, this way new temperaments emerge, NeFi INFPs and ENFJs are much more alike than ENFP NeFis and nEfIs.


----------



## justintroverted (Oct 24, 2012)

Do all ENFPs have an obsession with hugs?


----------



## Tao Te Ching (May 3, 2013)

Tea Path said:


> ok, so, I have organization in SPADES. I've even volunteered to help out an ENFP friend, but she got all insulted and irrationally angry like I was criticizing her rather than just wanting to happily organize her stuff. Invasion of privacy?
> 
> It was pretty cute when she got me paper to help me organize myself. hee! It's been 2.5 years and am still not through the pad.


I don't know for sure. I can speak for my own experience that when someone offered me advice on how to clean better, I took it as unwanted criticism not as helpful advice. It took a tremendous amount of patience and love from my wife to understand that she was not my enemy, that I made my life more difficult, not her.

I was homeless for 8 months and I did not ask for help once from anyone except to my ex-girlfriend to take care of my cat Patrick. One of my saddest days was when I considered drowning my best friend patrick because I couldn't take care of him, I was homeless with out a job one long cold canadian winter and my biggest worry was considering the possibility of killing my friend Patrick because I didn't see a better alternative.

Thankfully it did not come to that but I would had saved myself a world of pain if I had know of that it means that it takes strength to ask for help.


----------



## pktrono (May 22, 2013)

my best dude/writing partner is an enfp. we get on extremely well.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

Efraim said:


> I was always under impression that NTs are annoyed by every feeler in the world. Is that true?


No. As long as I am not being dragged into anything that doesn't really concern me (ie the individual in question has his or her shit together), I get along with feelers wonderfully. If I am close to the person, I might volunteer myself to get dragged into something.



> Are ENFPs an exception? Or the only exception are those INTJa drooling over ENFP girls? So many questions! Please help!


No, but the conflict with ENFPs can be a bit different. Fi can be difficult to navigate if the ENFP in question does not vocalize how my actions effect him or her. There just seem to be a lot of unspoken expectations that are unfulfilled and builds up over time. Then there's the fallout. It's difficult for me to navigate. Then again, this goes back to having one's shit together.


----------



## Madeleine44 (Mar 26, 2013)

justintroverted said:


> Do all ENFPs have an obsession with hugs?


My ENFP friend insists on hugging me all the time. However I think it's partially because I detest her hugs so she does it to annoy me. But yes, I do think that ENFPs are into hugs for some reason. Not sure why, probably their way to show affection?


----------



## kitsu (Feb 13, 2013)

Madeleine44 said:


> My ENFP friend insists on hugging me all the time. However I think it's partially because I detest her hugs so she does it to annoy me. But yes, I do think that ENFPs are into hugs for some reason. Not sure why, probably their way to show affection?


Hahah our behavior is being studied like we're some odd species of monkey :tongue:

I love hugs but I'd never dare impose them on my IXTX friends.... The stare alone would burn me to the ground!


----------



## dme (May 31, 2013)

ENFPs are awesome. I have two of them in my family. They seem to be free spirits that are always down for a good time. They have a lot of energy and generally require a lot of attention. One of the cool things about them is that you never know what kind of off the wall things they will say next. ENFPs are a riot.


----------



## Madeleine44 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hurricane said:


> Hahah our behavior is being studied like we're some odd species of monkey :tongue:
> 
> I love hugs but I'd never dare impose them on my IXTX friends.... The stare alone would burn me to the ground!


oh come now, most of the time we don't even know that we are death glaring you. But yes, I don't like hugs very much but ENFPs just seem to love giving them for some reason. Why is that?


----------

